# Warning May Contain Swearing:



## LittleMagik (Jan 11, 2012)

what the f is the f'ing doctors playing at!?! apparently Jaiden (my 21 month old son) isn't registered at the doctors So they can't give me his DIABETIC STUFF!!! *WHAT THE F***!!!!!* gotta call up at 4 to see what's going on, if they can't give us his stuff i will be purely mad, if he ends up in hospital because i don't have the blood sticks to test him with *I'M SUING!!!!*


_Sorry i really needed to rant somewhere_


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 11, 2012)

Surely must be a mistake..........

I hope it gets sorted, PRONTO.........

I sometimes get my regular pharmacy to prescribe an emergency supply of insulin/sticks, as sometimes the email system in place for repeat prescription doesn't work [human error from receptionists]...........you might consider this option in emergencies.......


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope you get it sorted quickly. They must have a practice manager who can do the necessary paperwork, or even just do the script and then sort the paperwork later.

Where did you get your supplies from previously ?

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

That's appalling! Don't they realise how dangerous and urgent it is that you get his stuff? Has he been to the surgery before? Can you contact your DSN to call the surgery and stress to them how dangerous this is?

I do hope they sort it out quickly, but shame on them 

Sorry I had to edit your post, but I left the sentiments in as perfectly understandable. Please let us know how you go on.


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 11, 2012)

Since i moved here in 2010 he has always been at the same doctors, when he was diagnosed i had always been here and i have always been collecting his stuff from here.

I has angered me so much.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 11, 2012)

LittleMagik said:


> Since i moved here in 2010 he has always been at the same doctors, when he was diagnosed i had always been here and i have always been collecting his stuff from here.
> 
> I has angered me so much.


 
I'm not surprised you're angry.

I've had a couple of run ins with receptionists and pharmacists, but never actually been told I'm not registered and can't have the script. It's always useful to reel out the fact that it's not just medicine to make him better, but without it he could die very quickly and if their incompetance harms him in any way, they WILL be required to testify in court at the inquest.

I hope you get an apology and it never happens again.

Rob


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, i can't wait to sort it out, i never thought i'd have this problem.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 11, 2012)

I think we came across this with our GP.

It seems that after birth the child is treated as part of the mother ? so they will treat them.  But at some point you have to separately register the child with the GP surgery but they don?t do it automatically.  But of course they never tell/remind you that you need to do the registration.

I can?t figure why they just don?t assume an automatic registration.  I would guess most parents would want the same GP for their child, and if they didn't it's possible to change registrations.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope the 4pm phone call can get him registered - as Mark T points out, you have to register a child with a GP at a certain age, juts as you have to register a birth within 6 weeks (I think) of birth. 

Frustrating, but should be sorted fairly soon. Just don't swear at the GP surgery staff and thus give them any reason to turn you / him down as patients, however rightly frustrated you feel.


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 11, 2012)

The thing is, he is separately registered, he has a different doctor than me and if i have an appointment and they see to him too i have to go back to the desk so they can note it down.

Only 15 minutes left until i make the call


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently the Health Authorities told them to take him off =/ so i have to wait yet another 48 hours for blood sticks, ketone sticks, glucogel. -____-


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

LittleMagik said:


> Apparently the Health Authorities told them to take him off =/ so i have to wait yet another 48 hours for blood sticks, ketone sticks, glucogel. -____-



That's dreadful  Do they not understand how serious it is? Have you got any supplies in to cover you? As if you don't have enough on your mind! I think when things calm down then a complaint would be in order - you should have been made fully aware of the situation  before it ever got this far.


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah luckily we're on the last box of 50 blood sticks, last box of 10 ketone sticks and i've just brought enough lucozade.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 11, 2012)

LittleMagik said:


> Yeah luckily we're on the last box of 50 blood sticks, last box of 10 ketone sticks and i've just brought enough lucozade.


 
Please follow it up with a letter to the PCT. It is wholly unacceptable to remove him from their list without informing you in writing with reasons and then only if you have done something drastically wrong. Which is no reason to remove him from their books.

You have every right to be angry and upset and they need to urgently review their procedures, but will only do so if you make a formal complaint.

Good luck.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd ask for an explanation in writing from your surgery.  Well no actually, I'd DEMAND it.  Within 7 days.


----------



## NatashaA (Jan 11, 2012)

That's awful.  Stick to your guns and keep us posted.

good luck!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

If you're not sure who to go to about this, then contact PALS:

http://www.pals.nhs.uk/cmsContentView.aspx?Itemid=944

They are there to help you direct your complaint to the right people and help you make it


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope you get it all sorted out v v quickly.

Something similar happened to me once.  After years of getting my prescriptions I was suddenly refused.  They had unregistered me as I did not respond to a letter they sent.  The letter was a mass mailing about the link between diabetes and depression.  If they had looked at my records they would have seen I was on prozac at the time.  The letter went straight in the bin!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 11, 2012)

LittleMagik said:


> Apparently the Health Authorities told them to take him off =/ so i have to wait yet another 48 hours for blood sticks, ketone sticks, glucogel. -____-


Sorry this has happened to you 
Write to your practice manager first of all then the PCT and your GP.
I am wondering if this is what's happened  http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/newsart...ns-to-purge-up-to-2-5m-patients-from-gp-lists

you do need to register to read it.
Hope you have enough supplies to tide you over.


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your support, good news, i emailed them a complaint yesterday and i had a call this morning apologising to me and telling me his prescription will be ready in an hour.
They also explained that for some reason he was registered at a doctors in a different city. (this may have been caused by the hospital writing the wrong details down when i had to take little one hospital because of a dog bite.)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

LittleMagik said:


> Thank you all for your support, good news, i emailed them a complaint yesterday and i had a call this morning apologising to me and telling me his prescription will be ready in an hour.
> They also explained that for some reason he was registered at a doctors in a different city. (this may have been caused by the hospital writing the wrong details down when i had to take little one hospital because of a dog bite.)



Great to hear that it is sorted !


----------



## Copepod (Jan 13, 2012)

Good to hear the surgery has both explained what went wrong and why AND sorted out the situation from now on. Refreshing to hear that a well constructed complaint email has had a good result


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad it's sorted - our surgery is blah Health Team.  However there are also a blah Health Centre and a blah Health Clinic and of course ours is the last one on the alphabetical list when they type in 'blah' to their search engine.  So it usually takes them 3 goes at the hospital to get the right one.

Their corporate logo is HH.  It's on their uniforms as well as notepapaer etc.  I said (when asked) that I thought it made em all look like Rimmer out of Red Dwarf ......


----------

